#  > Classificados >  > Classificados >  >  Mini computador para servidor Radius

## jadirf

Vendo mini computador para servidores de autenticação ou controle.
Esta com MK Auth instalado 
HD 80Gb
Memória de 2Gb
Informações: 61 9 9657 0123

----------

